# 2014 Hotel Info



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2005)

*http://www.eurokracy.com/information/hotel/*

We managed to secure a discounted price for all out of towners visiting Montreal during Eurokracy weekend. Remember to respect the property while you’re their guests, save your energy for the official after parties.

*Holiday Inn Pointe-Claire*


<center>6700 Trans Canada Hwy
Pointe-Claire, Quebec
H9R-1C2, CANADA</center> <center>*1 (877) 660-8550*<center>
<center>*MAP DIRECTIONS*</center>


</center></center><center>Click below to access group discount

</center>**
​


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

Stayed at this hotel last year. Very nice hotel and loads of parking, the restaurant was great too.


----------



## r32_lew (Oct 12, 2013)

I wasn't able to book anything earlier this moring, looks like it's all sold out?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2005)

Just called the hotel, they opened up another block of rooms for us.


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

Just booked my room. Can't wait :thumbup:


----------



## MattR79 (Apr 18, 2010)

Just booked my room


----------



## saamhocks8 (Mar 9, 2020)

Good info thanks for sharing!


----------



## burnrubber18 (Jan 2, 2009)

This thread is 6 years old


----------



## MattieGibbons (Feb 22, 2020)

That was a great place..
i lived there once


----------

